# Belo Horizonte - O luxo da capital mineira by Raul Lopes



## raul lopes

Oi pessoal .. aqui com vcs um novo mega thread ... dessa vez mostrando o luxo e a beleza da capital mineira ...


Belo Horizonte é incrivel ... uma cidade que esta passando por grandes transformaçoes e se modernizando cada dia mais ...

_UMA GRANDE CIDADE BRASILEIRA ... UMA LINDA CIDADE .. _

muita riqueza e muito glamour e muito bom gosto nas proximas fotos ...

espero que gostem ...


com vcs _*BELO HORIZONTE .*_


Panorama Nascer Do Sol by Vinicius Januario, auf Flickr
galeriadaarquitetura.com.br

























































































Belo Horizonte by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr
Praça da savassi/ Belo Horizonte /Minas Gerais by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, auf Flickr
bergsthem_santana, auf Flickr
Vista parcial aerea do centro de Belo Horizonte by Gil Leonardi, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG by Gustavo Maia, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Palácio da Liberdade_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Praça da Liberdade_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Praça da Savassi_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Palácio da Liberdade_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Palácio da Liberdade_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Parque Américo Renne Giannetti_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Parque Américo Renne Giannetti_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Estádio do Mineirão_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Pedro Vilela_Estádio Mineirão_BH_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Murciélago LP640 by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte skyline at sunset by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte skyline at sunset by Matt Kieffer, auf Flickr

BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
































































BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
BH - Minas Gerais, Jul2015 by Ana Paula Hirama, auf Flickr
Vista do Hotel Piemonte - Belo Horizonte/MG by Olho Mágico Photografia, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Panorama by Elton Menchick, auf Flickr
































bernardesarq.com.br
















































































































_DSC7591 by Felipe Gontijo, auf Flickr
Ed. Vista 2 by Felipe Gontijo, auf Flickr
_DSC7759 by Felipe Gontijo, auf Flickr
_DSC7649 by Felipe Gontijo, auf Flickr
cidade administrativa 11 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
on_MG_8548 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
on_MG_8431 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
cidade administrativa 26 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
cidade administrativa 27 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
cidade administrativa 14 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
cidade administrativa 10 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
cidade administrativa 03 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
cidade administrativa 07 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
cidade administrativa 08 by Paulo Pampolin, auf Flickr
www.pinimg.com/originals
































































































Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr
Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr
Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr
Edifício Niemeyer, Belo Horizonte by Bernard Lafond, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Serra do Curral by guimadaleno, auf Flickr
Parque Serra do Curral by Ricardo Lira, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - aérea by cheiro de musica instrumentos musicais, auf Flickr
Maratona Fotográfica 2017 by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, auf Flickr









































F12 by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr









SUP- BH ( Stand up paddle) by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, auf Flickr
SUP- BH ( Stand up paddle) by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Casa do Baile_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - Belo Horizonte by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, auf Flickr
Museu de Arte da Pampulha by João Moreira, auf Flickr
Museu de Arte da Pampulha by João Moreira, auf Flickr
Maratona Fotográfica 2017 by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, auf Flickr
Edu Lobo e Orquestra Ouro Preto by Savassi Festival, auf Flickr
























































galeriadearquitetura.com.br








































































































Alguns projetos de residencias de alto luxo ...
Projeto aprovado na Estância Serrana
Casa Xingú - Tetro Aequitetura
























































































migroneiluminacao.com.br








































































archdaily.com
































14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_798 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
















































Renaissance Work Center by guimadaleno, auf Flickr








14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_791 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_797 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
03052015-2015-mai_Serra do Curral_865 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
DB9 by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
DBS &amp; Porsche&#x27;s by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Rolls Royce Silver Cloud III Long Wheel Base by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Lagoa by Matheus Néry, auf Flickr
Immense Blue by Matteo GQ, auf Flickr
Cosmopolitah! Festival de Primavera | Lagoa dos Ingleses | Domingo | 23/10/2016 by SleepWalkers Entretenimento, auf Flickr
Cosmopolitah! Festival de Primavera | Sábado | 22/10/2016 by SleepWalkers Entretenimento, auf Flickr
Festival de Inverno | Domingo | 23/08/2015 by SleepWalkers Entretenimento, auf Flickr
archdaily.com


----------



## raul lopes

galeriadaarquitetura.com.br
























































TORRE ALTA VILA by claudius fotos, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte by Jaime Costa, auf Flickr








BH Shopping-8449 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr
BH Shopping-9412 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr
BH Shopping-8462 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr
BH Shopping-8303 by BH Shopping, auf Flickr
BMW Z8 by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr

































































































www.galeriadaarquitetura.com.br































































































































































































































































Pampulha by Luís Fernando, auf Flickr
Pampulha by Luís Fernando, auf Flickr
Pampulha by Luís Fernando, auf Flickr
Pampulha by Luís Fernando, auf Flickr
Pampulha by Luís Fernando, auf Flickr
Pampulha by Luís Fernando, auf Flickr
Pampulha by Luís Fernando, auf Flickr

























































archdaily.com
















































BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
BH - Mobilidade Urbana by WRI Brasil, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - aérea by cheiro de musica instrumentos musicais, auf Flickr
radisson blu belo horizonte by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
radisson blu belo horizonte by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
radisson blu belo horizonte by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
radisson blu belo horizonte by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
quality hotel afonso pena by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
quality hotel afonso pena by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
quality hotel afonso pena by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
hilton garden inn belo horizonte by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
hilton garden inn belo horizonte by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
hilton garden inn belo horizonte by Rocio Fotografia, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte by Gustavo Rosadas, auf Flickr


----------



## gyn-sp

Excelente seleção de fotos!
BH e SP são minhas metrópoles brasileiras favoritas.


----------



## raul lopes

BELO HORIZONTE É INCRIVEL ...


----------



## raul lopes

Alta Vila Tower by tommarinho, auf Flickr
Lamborghini Gallardo LP560-4 by Matheus Lourenço, auf Flickr
Lamborghini Gallardo by Matheus Lourenço, auf Flickr
galeriadaarquitetura.com.br








































































































































Belo Horizonte from Mirante do Mangabeiras by chrisgj6, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

espero que tenham gostado do thread ...;-) dificil encontrar tantas imagens ..


----------



## observador_bh

raul lopes said:


>



Eu conheço essa casa.

Fica no Capitão do Mato. Um pequeno condomínio mega exclusivo ao lado do Alphaville Lagoa dos Ingleses.









Google Maps


Localize negócios locais, visualize mapas e obtenha direções de condução no Google Maps.




www.google.com.br


----------



## marcos.bh

A seleção de fotos ficou sensacional! Parabéns!!!


----------



## raul lopes

esse pequeno condominio ao lado do alphaville lago dos ingleses é podre de chique ... a cara da riqueza .. so sendo multimilionario pra morar nele ... casas espetaculares ...incrivel ..


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

belo-horizonte-2 by Daniel Kick, auf Flickr
Belo_Serra_Corral-Edit by Landon Wright, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte by Sergio Raphaël, auf Flickr
Bares. Belo Horizonte. Cr+®dito para Divulga+º+úo-Embratur by Comunica Extend, auf Flickr
02103.jpg by Comunica Extend, auf Flickr
P+úo de Queijo. Cr+®dito para Divulga+º+úo-Embratur (2) by Comunica Extend, auf Flickr
Gastronomia by Leandro Couri, auf Flickr
Gastronomia by Leandro Couri, auf Flickr
Restaurante AA by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, auf Flickr
Restaurante AA by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, auf Flickr
Restaurante AA by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, auf Flickr
Restaurante AA by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, auf Flickr







































































































































































































































































































































































Museu da Pampulha. Belo Horizonte. Cr+®dito para Divulga+º+úo-Embratur (2) by Comunica Extend, auf Flickr
Igreja da Pampulha by Comunica Extend, auf Flickr
PedroVilela_Lagoa da Pampulha_Belo Horizonte_MG by MTur Destinos, auf Flickr
Praça da Estação by Comunica Extend, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte. Cidade Administrativa. Cr+®dito para Divulga+º+úo-Embratur by Comunica Extend, auf Flickr
Alta Villa by Stephanie Torres, auf Flickr




































































































































Belo Horizonte by Marco Tulio Matos, auf Flickr
20140312-_DSC6526-Edit by Landon Wright, auf Flickr
BRT Belo Horizonte by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
BRT Área Central (MG) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr
BRT Área Central (MG) by Programa de Aceleração do Crescimento, auf Flickr

































































































aqui o edificio mais luxuoso de todo minas gerais ...


----------



## legal

A capital das montanhas e das minas gerais. 
Linda!


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Fantástica BH, o thread ´tá muito bom Raul, admiro muito esta grande Metrópole, top 5 das maiores cidade do País é bastante vertical, como diz na música Cezar Menotti e Fabiano, não há lugar melhor que BH, espero conhece la um dia,


----------



## Stryfer

Nossa, um dos melhores Threads de BH por aí em um bom tempo. Gostei muito da forma que as fotos foram dispostas e variadas, foram muitas e nem cansei.

Muita coisa que tinha visto em projeto vi pronto agora com detalhes. Achei até algumas minhas ali da Pampulha, inclusive sempre super fotogênica apesar do estado.

Um espetáculo à parte o conjunto de casas modernas. Comércios, hotéis e restaurantes lindos. Ótimo conjunto em ângulos diferentes também de vários comerciais dos melhores da cidade. Localiza, Amadeus e Concórdia supremos, não canso deles.

Ótimo trabalho como sempre.


----------



## observador_bh

Bela seleção de fotos.

Você conseguiu montar uma seleção mostrando o lado Glamouroso de BH com outros aspectos mais tradicionais, como o Centro, Museus e Pampulha


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado queridos .. que bom que gostaram ... ;-)


----------



## raul lopes

observador_bh said:


> Bela seleção de fotos.
> 
> Você conseguiu mintar uma seleção mostrando o lado Glamouroso de BH com outros aspectos mais tradicionais, como o Centro, Museus e Pampulha



amigo foi exatamente isso que eu quero transmitir nos meus threads... que bom que gostou ...


----------



## raul lopes

Sidnei ldn said:


> Fantástica BH, o thread ´tá muito bom Raul, admiro muito esta grande Metrópole, top 5 das maiores cidade do País é bastante vertical, como diz na música Cezar Menotti e Fabiano, não há lugar melhor que BH, espero conhece la um dia,


muito obrigado querido ... adora BH tbm ...


----------



## raul lopes

Stryfer said:


> Nossa, um dos melhores Threads de BH por aí em um bom tempo. Gostei muito da forma que as fotos foram dispostas e variadas, foram muitas e nem cansei.
> 
> Muita coisa que tinha visto em projeto vi pronto agora com detalhes. Achei até algumas minhas ali da Pampulha, inclusive sempre super fotogênica apesar do estado.
> 
> Um espetáculo à parte o conjunto de casas modernas. Comércios, hotéis e restaurantes lindos. Ótimo conjunto em ângulos diferentes também de vários comerciais dos melhores da cidade. Localiza, Amadeus e Concórdia supremos, não canso deles.
> 
> Ótimo trabalho como sempre.



muitissimo obrigado pelo elogio ... amei fazer esse thread .. belo horizonte ja estava merecendo um mega thread de luxo desses ... e olha que faltou muita coisa ainda .. kkk o thread ainda nao acabou ... vai sempre ter novidades e atualizacoes ..


----------



## Iturama

Fabuloso thread, Raul! Retratou bem a dinâmica e finesse da minha capital, onde tive o prazer de morar por 4 anos e foi o tempo mais feliz e de maior crescimento pessoal e profissional da minha vida! Sou apaixonado por BH!

Como sugestão, vale adicionar fotos da nova loja da AvantGarde; das multimarcas Mares Guia e Zeze Duarte; do Restaurante Gero, no Fasano; da Montblanc e Rolex da Manoel Bernardes, no BH Shopping e algumas fotos de alguma unidade do Verdemar.

Parabéns!


----------



## Olhaotrem

Thread Show de bola!

Good job @raul lopes !


----------



## raul lopes

PRONTO ! FIZ UMA BELO UPDATE NAS ULTIMAS FOTOS .... AGORA SIM ESTA PODEROSOOOO .... ;-)


----------



## observador_bh

Poxa. Ficou ainda mais show depois do ultimo update. 

Bateu um orgulho aqui dentro!!!!


----------



## raul lopes

E ISSO PORQUE TA FALTANDO MUITA COISA AINDA ...


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - MG/BRA by Cassiano, auf Flickr

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































NOVA MEGA MANSAO A SER CONSTRUIDA NAS MANGABEIRAS ... NAS ENCOSTAS DA SERRA DO CURRAL COM VISTA DESLUMBRANTE DA METROPOLE ..


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

galeriadaarquitetura.com.br


----------



## Doka1st

BH sempre linda, ótimo thread Raul.


----------



## observador_bh

raul lopes said:


>


Essa casa aí acima, que aparece bem isolada no Quintas do Morro (um condomínio mais novo ao lado do Morro do Chapeú) é um estúdio de música chamado Sonastério.

No Canal Brasil tem um especial do Milton Nascimento e Clube da Esquina (que eu recomendo para quem curte esse movimento musical) que foi todo gravado nesse estúdio!!!


----------



## observador_bh

raul lopes said:


>



O Morro da Chapéu é um condomíno super tradicional aqui na RMBH.

Ele data de 1958.

Foi um dos pioneiros, juntamente com o Retiro das Pedras (1957) e Estância Serrana (1958).

São considerados entre os primeiros empreendimentos no Brasil nesse estilo de condomínio: voltado para público de classes mais altas, uso não só de lazer, mas tb residencial, e próximo de grandes metrópoles.

*O Estância Serrana tem uma característica interessante: foi concebido pela Mannesmann para abrigar a diretoria da empresa recém instalada em BH nos anos 50. Todos os moradores iniciais eram alemães, por isso era conhecido como "Morro do Chucrute".


----------



## raul lopes

BELO HORIZONTE MARAVILHOSAAAAA ...


----------



## raul lopes

www.fkvg.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

981 by Lucas FS, auf Flickr
Porsche 911 GT3 Black and Red by Gabriel Tadeu, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

*BELO HORIZONTE DE ANTIGAMENTE .... LUXOOO DE IMAGENS ..*

Praça Raul Soares, Belo Horizonte by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte (MG), 1900 by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr
Avenida Afonso Pena em Belo Horizonte (MG), 1926 by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte (MG), sem data by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr
Praça da Liberdade, Belo Horizonte (MG), sem data by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte (MG), abril de 1972 by Arquivo Nacional do Brasil, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

*BAIRRO BELVEDERE *


----------



## raul lopes

patrimar.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Praça do Papa e a Serra do Curral by guimadaleno, auf Flickr
Panorama da Praça do Papa by guimadaleno, auf Flickr








Mirante do Mangabeiras by Vinicius Figueiredo, auf Flickr
















Praça da Liberdade by Bruno Gomes, auf Flickr








































































































































... by Lucas PKTA, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Lagoa Santa por Lanza Arquitetura

























































Lagoa Santa por Júlia Belizário









































Lagoa Santa por Beth Marquez

































Lagoa Santa por Gustavo Penna


----------



## Guttier

Haja trabalho de fundação pra construir nos morros. Thread está ótima.


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado querido ...


----------



## raul lopes

Another Sunset in Belo Horizonte by Rafael Matos, auf Flickr
















Sunset in Belo Horizonte by Marco Guinter Alberton, auf Flickr








_MG_5581 by Gelio Figueiredo, auf Flickr
DSC_3152LR by Marco Sacchi, auf Flickr
DSC_3154LR by Marco Sacchi, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Panorama by Elton Menchick, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte do alto da Serra do Rola Moça by Rodrigo Marcos, auf Flickr
BeloHorizontem by Felipe Ferreira, auf Flickr
Igrejinha da Pampulha by Luiz Gadetto, auf Flickr
























Ohne Titel by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
🍃BH by Tavares_ Luu, auf Flickr
DJI_0059 by Henrique Rabelo, auf Flickr
DJI_0064 by Henrique Rabelo, auf Flickr
DJI_0037 by Henrique Rabelo, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr








Ohne Titel by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
Luzes da cidade by Rodrigo Denúbila, auf Flickr
Serra do Rola Moça,MG by Israel Oliveira, auf Flickr
GranTurismo S by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
F430, California, Continental GT &amp; Vantage by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Panamera, 370Z, Gallardo &amp; Superleggera by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Gallardo &amp; Superleggera by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
























i8 by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Sunset by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Gallardo, Camaro e Turbo by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
GranTurismo S by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Italia &amp; California by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Virage and Friends by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Murcie by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
Turbo S by Danilo Baumgratz Reis, auf Flickr
















































































































































The Color Run by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
The Color Run by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
The Color Run by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
The Color Run by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
The Color Run by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
















































































DJI_0024 by Henrique Rabelo, auf Flickr
DJI_0023 by Henrique Rabelo, auf Flickr
DJI_0017 by Henrique Rabelo, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte by beto andrik, auf Flickr
DJI_0022 by Henrique Rabelo, auf Flickr
























Nikkor 20mm F/3.5 - AI by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
Nikkor 20mm F/3.5 - AI by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
































































Lagoa da Pampulha by Hugo Messina Ribeiro, auf Flickr
Pampulha by Luís Fernando, auf Flickr
Lake by Bruna Tiengo, auf Flickr
Lagoa da Pampulha - BH by Matheus Blach, auf Flickr
Lagoa da Pampulha by Fred Matos, auf Flickr
1° ATO Belo Horizonte by upslon, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte / MG by rafabarbosa, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Reflexo da Luz do Sol by Gustavo Queiroz, auf Flickr
Maratona Fotográfica 2017 by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, auf Flickr
Conjunto arquitetônico da Praça da Liberdade - Belo Horizonte / Minas Gerais by Lucas Alexandre Souza Fotógrafo, auf Flickr








Complexo arquitetônico da Praça da Liberdade by João Moreira, auf Flickr
Academia Mineira de Letras by Bruno Gomes, auf Flickr
Centro de Referência da Moda by SMARTours by Carlos Junior, auf Flickr








Courthouse of Belo Horizonte by SMARTours by Carlos Junior, auf Flickr
Official Press of Minas Gerais by SMARTours by Carlos Junior, auf Flickr
Rui Barbosa Square by SMARTours by Carlos Junior, auf Flickr
Liberty Square by SMARTours by Carlos Junior, auf Flickr
Liberty Square by SMARTours by Carlos Junior, auf Flickr
Nikkor AF-S 10.5mm FishEye by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
Teste Distagon + Adaptador com elemento ótico by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
Teste Distagon + Adaptador com elemento ótico by Matheus Ruas, auf Flickr
antiga Secretaria da Viação, Praça da Liberdade by Mariana Lucchino, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Belo_Serra_Corral-Edit by Landon Wright, auf Flickr
20140312-_DSC6526-Edit by Landon Wright, auf Flickr
Belo_Heli4-Edit by Landon Wright, auf Flickr
Edificio azul by xandercr, auf Flickr








De Costas by Hugo Daniel, auf Flickr
Pista Mangabeiras (37 de 98) by Hugo Daniel, auf Flickr
DSC_7860 Av. Afonso Pena, BH by gladri, auf Flickr
IpÊ Rosa na Afonso Pena by Daniel Miranda, auf Flickr
independência by Clube Atlético Mineiro, auf Flickr
Formatura militar de Oficiais Especialistas da Força Aérea Brasileira by Força Aérea Brasileira FAB Comando da Aeronáutica (Brazilian Air Force), auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by Hugo Lourenço, auf Flickr
Setembro, 2012 by copagov, auf Flickr
Setembro, 2012 by copagov, auf Flickr








Belo Horizonte-MG by João Moreira, auf Flickr
Cenas de um outono by Luiz Felipe, auf Flickr
Ato e Vigília pela democracia | 17-04-2016 | Belo Horizonte by Mídia NINJA, auf Flickr
Arco-íris duplo em Belo Horizonte após a chuva de Natal by Marcelo Taube, auf Flickr

















Helicóptero da Polícia Civil sobrevoando Belo Horizonte by guimadaleno, auf Flickr
BH by binho ribeiro, auf Flickr
BH by binho ribeiro, auf Flickr
BH by binho ribeiro, auf Flickr
BH by binho ribeiro, auf Flickr
belo horizonte dos contrates by pedro veneroso, auf Flickr
belo horizonte dos contrates by pedro veneroso, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte, Vista do Mirante da caxa d&#x27;agua, instantes antes de um banho de chuva... by Israel Oliveira, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte, Minas Geraes, Brasil by Israel Oliveira, auf Flickr









Trabalho duro by Israel Oliveira, auf Flickr
Reflexo urbano - Belo Horizonte by Sérgio Godinho Oliveira, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by marinafreitas, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte,MG-Brasil by Israel Oliveira, auf Flickr
Praça da Liberdade - Belo Horizonte by Marcelo Graciano, auf Flickr
Ohne Titel by Israel Oliveira, auf Flickr
belo horizonte dos contrates by pedro veneroso, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte by Pollyana Barro Palmer, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

homify.com



































archdaily.com


----------



## raul lopes

aqui alguns exemplos de residenciais belo horizontinas em construcao ... clean modernas e chiques ... belo horizonte é hoje a cidade que melhor constroi no brasil ... 

mmarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

Lua Cheia - 19/04/2019 by Rodrigo Marcos, auf Flickr
Super Lua 19/02/2019 by Rodrigo Marcos, auf Flickr
Panorama 7 fotos by Rodrigo Marcos, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

BELO HORIZONTE PODEROSISSIMAAAAA .... babadééééérrima demais ...


----------



## raul lopes

Floreada da Pampulha | Casa do baile, na beira da lagoa da Pampulha. Belo Horizonte MG. by David RSG, auf Flickr
Museu de Arte da Pampulha by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr
Museu de Arte da Pampulha by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr
Museu de Arte da Pampulha by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr
Museu de Arte da Pampulha by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr
Museu de Arte da Pampulha by Sergio Zeiger, auf Flickr








facebook.com/rezende
2015-jul_Praça da Liberdade Noite_923 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
2015-jul_Praça da Liberdade Noite_921 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
2015-jul_Praça da Liberdade Noite_922 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
2015-jul_Praça da Liberdade Noite_919 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
03052015-2015-mai_Serra do Curral_871 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
03052015-2015-mai_Serra do Curral_865 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_791 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr
































































































































Vale dos Cristais by Sam Vignoli, auf Flickr
14032015-2015-mar_BH Nova Lima_779 by Lucas Paiva, auf Flickr


----------



## Inconfidente

Thread infinitoooooo... hahaha Muito bom!


----------



## raul lopes

Inconfidente said:


> Thread infinitoooooo... hahaha Muito bom!



é pra arrazar mesmooooo .... se é pra fazer um thread pois que seja um mega thread babadéééérrimooo


----------



## raul lopes

alltti.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

arqbh.com
































galeriadaarquitetura.com.br














































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Atlético x Independiente Del Valle 24.02.2016 - Copa Libertadores 2016 by Clube Atlético Mineiro, auf Flickr































































Belo Horizonte/MG - Edifício-Sede by Banco Central do Brasil, auf Flickr







Belo Horizonte/MG - Edifício-Sede by Banco Central do Brasil, auf Flickr







Entrada do segundo subsolo do edifício-sede do Banco Central do Brasil by Banco Central do Brasil, auf Flickr
galeriadaarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

*O LUXO DE BELO HORIZONTE ESTA TBM PRESENTE NOS SEUS ARREDORES* ... BELAS FAZENDAS E CHACARAS PARA DESCANSAR DO CAOS URBANO DA METROPOLE .

galeriadaarquitetura.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

AGORA SIM .. Belo Horizonte tem sua representatividade definida aqui no forum ....


----------



## observador_bh

raul lopes said:


> *O LUXO DE BELO HORIZONTE ESTA TBM PRESENTE NOS SEUS ARREDORES* ... BELAS FAZENDAS E CHACARAS PARA DESCANSAR DO CAOS URBANO DA METROPOLE .
> 
> galeriadaarquitetura.com.br



Nessa linha der fazenda nos arredores de BH, dá uma olhadinha nestas, todas com paisagimso do Orsini.

Duas em Paraopeba:

1) Google Maps









Fazenda Aggeo - Paraopeba - Luiz Carlos Orsini







www.lcorsini.com.br






2) Google Maps









Fazenda Sta.Esmeralda-Paraopeba - Luiz Carlos Orsini







www.lcorsini.com.br







Já este haras, pertence ao Salin Matar e fica próximo ao aeroporto de Confins:









Google Maps


Localize negócios locais, visualize mapas e obtenha direções de condução no Google Maps.




www.google.com.br





http://lcorsini.com.br/portfolio-item/mocambeiro-mg/


----------



## raul lopes

ESPETACULAR ESSA RESIDENCIA ... SHOW BABADÉÉÉÉÉÉÉRIIIIIIMAAAAA ...


*1.*

galeriadaarquitetura.com.br




















































































































































































































































































































*2. *



www.mariocaetano.com






































































































































































*3.*



























































































*AQUI UMA NOVA MEGA MANSAO NA MANGABEIRAS EM BELO HORIZONTE ...*


----------



## raul lopes

belo horizonte chiquéééééérrimaaaa ...


----------



## Geovanne Angelo

Bela coletânea de fotos Raul. Parabéns! Vc mostrou cada casa contemporânea de encher os olhos.


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte - MOVE by EMBARQ Brasil | WRI Brasil Cidades Sustentáveis, auf Flickr


----------



## zolin

BH impressiona ..
Magnifica...


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte city park. Brazil by Jorge @ BRAZIL, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte, MG. All pictures taken by Marcelo Milen. @marcelomilen by Milen Design, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte, MG. All pictures taken by Marcelo Milen. @marcelomilen by Milen Design, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte, MG. All pictures taken by Marcelo Milen. @marcelomilen by Milen Design, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Adriana Machado Arquitetura - Vale dos Cristais


----------



## raul lopes

epo.com.br


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Centro Cultural Banco do Brasil - Belo Horizonte by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, auf Flickr
Maratona Fotográfica 2017 by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte, MG. All pictures taken by Marcelo Milen. @marcelomilen by Milen Design, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte - aérea by cheiro de musica instrumentos musicais, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte by Dan, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte by Dan, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte by Dan, auf Flickr


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

BH é luxo só! Saudades


----------



## Rio atrato

A reforma daquele prédio do Niemeyer na Praça da Liberdade ficou muito boa!

Quem dera o COPAN seja reformado e fique tão bonito assim um dia


----------



## Inconfidente

Rio atrato said:


> A reforma daquele prédio do Niemeyer na Praça da Liberdade ficou muito boa!
> 
> Quem dera o COPAN seja reformado e fique tão bonito assim um dia


É que o Niemeyer fica em um área turística e valorizada. Os moradores também têm um bom poder aquisitivo. Se o COPAN estivesse em uma área um pouco melhor provavelmente estaria bem conservado também. Acho que o fato de serem poucos moradores conta também. Fica mais fácil concordar sobre as reformas, administrar o dinheiro do condomínio, etc.


----------



## Geovanne Angelo

Rio atrato said:


> A reforma daquele prédio do Niemeyer na Praça da Liberdade ficou muito boa!
> 
> Quem dera o COPAN seja reformado e fique tão bonito assim um dia





Inconfidente said:


> É que o Niemeyer fica em um área turística e valorizada. Os moradores também têm um bom poder aquisitivo. Se o COPAN estivesse em uma área um pouco melhor provavelmente estaria bem conservado também. Acho que o fato de serem poucos moradores conta também. Fica mais fácil concordar sobre as reformas, administrar o dinheiro do condomínio, etc.


Mas no geral, o Copan está bem cuidado. Pelo que parece, a novela interminável da reforma é culpa de uma briga entre o condomínio e o órgão de proteção do patrimônio. O poder público quer que os moradores coloquem o msm tipo de pastilha utilizado originalmente na construção. E o condomínio alega que além de ser muito caro, o revestimento original não é de boa qualidade pq estraga muito rápido. Ao menos foi isto que eu ouvi numa reportagem sobre o prédio e o fato daquela rede azul não sumir nunca da fachada do edifício.

Acho mais válido comparar o Copan com o condomínio JK. E nesta comparação, o Copan ganha de goleada. Os pisos comerciais do JK, por exemplo, continuam em grande parte abandonados, com muitas infiltrações e com poucas lojas de qualidade duvidosa. Já o Copan, ao menos antes da pandemia, tinha um comércio no térreo bem vibrante e movimentado.


----------



## Inconfidente

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Mas no geral, o Copan está bem cuidado. Pelo que parece, a novela interminável da reforma é culpa de uma briga entre o condomínio e o órgão de proteção do patrimônio. O poder público quer que os moradores coloquem o msm tipo de pastilha utilizado originalmente na construção. E o condomínio alega que além de ser muito caro, o revestimento original não é de boa qualidade pq estraga muito rápido. Ao menos foi isto que eu ouvi numa reportagem sobre o prédio e o fato daquela rede azul não sumir nunca da fachada do edifício.
> 
> Acho mais válido comparar o Copan com o condomínio JK. E nesta comparação, o Copan ganha de goleada. Os pisos comerciais do JK, por exemplo, continuam em grande parte abandonados, com muitas infiltrações e com poucas lojas de qualidade duvidosa. Já o Copan, ao menos antes da pandemia, tinha um comércio no térreo bem vibrante e movimentado.


Realmente é uma comparação melhor e o JK não consigo achar bonito de jeito nenhum. Com essa reforma que não acaba nunca aí é que não vou achar mesmo.


----------



## Olhaotrem

Geovanne Angelo said:


> Mas no geral, o Copan está bem cuidado. Pelo que parece, a novela interminável da reforma é culpa de uma briga entre o condomínio e o órgão de proteção do patrimônio. O poder público quer que os moradores coloquem o msm tipo de pastilha utilizado originalmente na construção. E o condomínio alega que além de ser muito caro, o revestimento original não é de boa qualidade pq estraga muito rápido. Ao menos foi isto que eu ouvi numa reportagem sobre o prédio e o fato daquela rede azul não sumir nunca da fachada do edifício.
> 
> Acho mais válido comparar o Copan com o condomínio JK. E nesta comparação, o Copan ganha de goleada. Os pisos comerciais do JK, por exemplo, continuam em grande parte abandonados, com muitas infiltrações e com poucas lojas de qualidade duvidosa. Já o Copan, ao menos antes da pandemia, tinha um comércio no térreo bem vibrante e movimentado.


Sobre o JK, o terminal turistico está um nojo, logo agora que a Buser e empresas regulares estão usando o espaço.



Inconfidente said:


> Realmente é uma comparação melhor e o JK não consigo achar bonito de jeito nenhum. Com essa reforma que não acaba nunca aí é que não vou achar mesmo.


Gosto é igual nariz, o JK não é bonito, mas é imponente.

Aos poucos estão trocando as esquadrias.


----------



## Raphael1985

ESPETÁCULO DE THREAD!!!!! 🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## ecologiaurbana

Fantástico!


----------



## raul lopes

obrigado queridos ... amo BH .... chique poderosa demais ..


----------



## Olhaotrem

raul lopes said:


> obrigado queridos ... amo BH .... chique poderosa demais ..


Volte sempre, será recebido com café e pão de queijo.


----------



## GIANI

Olhaotrem said:


> Volte sempre, será recebido com café e pão de queijo.


Onde se come pão de queijo de qualidade em BH?


----------



## Olhaotrem

GIANI said:


> Onde se come pão de queijo de qualidade em BH?


Verdemar.


----------



## raul lopes

Locais Belo Horizonte by Sinval Marx Rodrigues, auf Flickr
Locais Belo Horizonte by Sinval Marx Rodrigues, auf Flickr


----------



## observador_bh

GIANI said:


> Onde se come pão de queijo de qualidade em BH?


A Pão de Queijaria!!!

Fica na Savassi.

Cada dia da semana o pão de queijo é preparado com um tipo de queijo mineiro.

E tem as opções dos recheados.









A PÃO DE QUEIJARIA, Belo Horizonte - Comentários de restaurantes - Tripadvisor


A Pão de Queijaria, Belo Horizonte: Veja 1.155 dicas e avaliações imparciais de A Pão de Queijaria, com classificação Nº 4,5 de 5 no Tripadvisor e classificado como Nº 58 de 6.772 restaurantes em Belo Horizonte.




www.tripadvisor.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/360639882630331832/


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

iorane_ldrs-2 by Marcus França, auf Flickr
iorane_ldrs-1 by Marcus França, auf Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

glbrand-214 by Marcus França, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Praça do Papa em Belo Horizonte, MG by Magno Dias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Museu de Artes e Ofícios em Belo Horizonte, MG by Magno Dias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Cine Theatro Brasil Vallourec em Belo Horizonte, MG by Magno Dias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Serra do Curral em Belo Horizonte, MG by Magno Dias, auf Flickr
Itapemirim Transportes Aéreos by Magno Dias, auf Flickr
Igreja da Pampulha (São Francisco de Assis) em Belo Horizonte, MG by Magno Dias, auf Flickr
Cidade de Belo Horizonte vista do alto by Magno Dias, auf Flickr
Viaduto Santa Tereza em Belo Horizonte, MG by Magno Dias, auf Flickr
Pirulito Praça Sete em Belo Horizonte, MG by Magno Dias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr

Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr​Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr​


----------



## raul lopes

Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr
Belo Horizonte - Brasil by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

Estádio do Mineirão by MARCOS ROSSI DE CERQUEIRA LEITE, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

Praça do Papa em Belo Horizonte, MG by Magno Dias, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes

parque SERRA DO CURRAL (Large) by Prefeitura de Belo Horizonte, auf Flickr
parque SERRA DO CURRAL (4) (Large) by Prefeitura de Belo Horizonte, auf Flickr


----------



## wakebh

Belo thread!! Parabens!!! Bh tem mto para mostrar!


----------



## raul lopes

#MilDiasDeGoverno Belo Horizonte - Set/21 by João Roma Neto, auf Flickr


----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes




----------



## raul lopes

ekosempreendimentos.com.br


----------



## raul lopes

​



















































































































​


----------

